# Nano coating products



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey everyone!
I'm opening this thread because I want to know which nano coating products you use! 
I want to buy one and I don't know which. Can you guys tell me which are the best one, which you use? 

Thanks, I'd appreciate it! 
:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Alot are all rebranded, so pick a company you like and go for it.

the current favorite is the Kamikaze range, a bit pricy but user friendly.


----------



## Jb40k (Oct 23, 2011)

I'd personally recommend the Wolf's Chemicals range. I used the Shine and Seal polish topped with Hardbody. Both were easy to use and very forgiving. Durability has been great so far too, I've maintained with their Nano Bath shampoo and Reparation QD.


----------



## m1chaelw (Sep 5, 2012)

Watching this thread with interest , im in the same boat


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

There was a post on here somewhere by Jesse saying how the Wolfs uses the same technology as the Kamikaze (just better priced) but no-one bothered to reply to him.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

Any chance you can find that post?
I have used some other 'real' coatings, but I still love the Wolfs stuff more. So easy in maintenance. It also beads and sheets very very good without having to top with something. If you need to top with something, then it isn't the coating thats beading and sheeting so good, it's the topping. Nothing like that with the Wolfs stuff


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Blackmondie said:


> Any chance you can find that post?
> I have used some other 'real' coatings, but I still love the Wolfs stuff more. So easy in maintenance. It also beads and sheets very very good without having to top with something. If you need to top with something, then it isn't the coating thats beading and sheeting so good, it's the topping. Nothing like that with the Wolfs stuff


Only because its you Blackmondie 

Post 65 onwards.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=352182&page=7


----------



## Kevvo23 (Jun 16, 2015)

Blackmondie said:


> Any chance you can find that post?
> I have used some other 'real' coatings, but I still love the Wolfs stuff more. So easy in maintenance. It also beads and sheets very very good without having to top with something. If you need to top with something, then it isn't the coating thats beading and sheeting so good, it's the topping. Nothing like that with the Wolfs stuff


I sure hope you are right, Blackmondie. I chose Wolf's Chem products (Shine & Glaze and Bodyguard) after reading the good things you and other WC users commented on his forum. Still have not treated the car as only just got my hands on a DA polisher. Hoping to treat the car in the next fortnight and see the amazing results (fingers crossed for)


----------



## BradleyW (May 4, 2015)

GTECHNIQ Crystal 2 Version 3 and CarPro's HydroX are my pick.


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Alex L said:


> There was a post on here somewhere by Jesse saying how the Wolfs uses the same technology as the Kamikaze (just better priced) but no-one bothered to reply to him.


Wolfs spent years telling us that their deironiser was as strong as iron x. Based on how that turned out, I'd go on how the products perform longer term, not on company claims.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

adjones said:


> Wolfs spent years telling us that their deironiser was as strong as iron x. Based on how that turned out, I'd go on how the products perform longer term, not on company claims.


Totally understand, I have the same problems with glass coatings. I can never get a windscreen coating to perform like the claims and videos.

Ive never tried either product so cant compare.


----------



## Oldsparky (Jun 18, 2014)

C2v3 works well for me, I'm really not an expert but I find it easy to apply and great value


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

I never had a problem with wolfs deironizer. Even tested it against trix and nanolex iron remover. Cleaned as good as tge nanolex, better then trix.
All were agitated and left to work for 2 minutes. The wolfs turned more brownish amd not as spectacular as the other 2, but worked just fine.
Always try a new product with an open mind and try it as manufacterer says to use it, not how you want it to work. Most products are good, but there is always a users error.
I had my fair share of problems with wolfs shine & seal. But I kept using it untill I got it right. Then it worked very well


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

Wolfs and the Kamikaze sound pretty good! If they aren't too expensive... I'm goint to search them online


----------



## shaun1982 (Feb 21, 2015)

Like a couple of others have said I love my c2v3, so quick & easy to use


----------



## Infante (Apr 24, 2015)

CQ UK & Pinnacle Black label Diamond & Gtechniq my favorite


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alex L said:


> There was a post on here somewhere by Jesse saying how the Wolfs uses the same technology as the Kamikaze (just better priced) but no-one bothered to reply to him.


Yeah that made me lol!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

gabrielleitao said:


> Wolfs and the Kamikaze sound pretty good! If they aren't too expensive... I'm goint to search them online


There is a massive difference between these two in terms of both products and quality. You get what you pay for


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

gabrielleitao said:


> Wolfs and the Kamikaze sound pretty good! If they aren't too expensive... I'm goint to search them online


Yea,Kamikaze is very good..:thumb:


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

http://www.wolfschemicals.com/en/termek/wp-0np2-bodyguard
has anyone tried this? It looks good!
http://www.nasiol.com/collections/c...oducts/nasiol-zr53-nano-ceramic-paint-protect
I found this one and it looks pretty good as well! As anyone used it? Feedback?

http://www.kamikaze-collection.com/#!infinity-wax/c1w4l This one has me curious as well! Very good product

I've not decided yet 

Thanks everyone for the replies!


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

The bodyguard is pretty good.
I have a thread running where i put cquk on the wolfs nanoglaze next to cquk and bodyguard, check it out
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=364669


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

Hey guys!
I bought the Nasiol Products. They worked very good.
I was very interested when I searched their products, especially the nano coating protection!

The car looks like a new one!


















It had a lot of dirt and dust as well that were visible closer. They're all gone!









AMAZING! The door is soo clean!  ( ps: I tested it in the door so the back (in the photo) have some dirty points)

Here I'm opening the order, which arrived sooner than I expected and very well protected!


----------



## warwick (May 17, 2015)

Oldsparky said:


> C2v3 works well for me, I'm really not an expert but I find it easy to apply and great value


Me too. :thumb:


----------



## jocco225 (Mar 16, 2013)

@gabrielleitao, how did you prepare the paint before you used these Nasiol products? Did you polish the car?
Nasiol looks like a serious company and Turkey is not that far from me, so I'm tempted to try their products.


----------



## gabrielleitao (Jun 1, 2015)

jocco225 said:


> @gabrielleitao, how did you prepare the paint before you used these Nasiol products? Did you polish the car?
> Nasiol looks like a serious company and Turkey is not that far from me, so I'm tempted to try their products.


Hey! I live in portugal, the shipping was 1 week and half.

I ordered 4 products: the nano coating, the cleaner for "general", the cabinet product and also for the glasshield.

They all come with instructions, especially the nano coating (it has a manual very well written in several languages).

It said that I had to clean the car BEFORE applying the products (any of them!) and then let it dry. So I did. I washed it (with normal water and a clothe).

I really like the result. Although it's been more than 1 week, the car still looks like this! Loved it. 
I recommed it. Some of my friends are also interested in the products and they have tried really expensive ones!

Thanks!


----------

